
The quit-Facebook hysteria is ridiculous - bradleyankrom
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/quit-facebook-hysteria-ridiculous-213341916.html
======
A2017U1
> Disclosure: The author’s personal investments includes shares of Facebook
> and other technology companies.

